# Macromedia Contribute 3 Download



## gregorweisser (17. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute weiß einer von euch zufällig wo ich den Macromedia Contribute 3.0 downloaden kann (Deutsche version)? Bei Macromedia.com habe ich es schon versucht die datei war aber fehlerhaft ich brauch das Programm also bitte helft mir


----------



## schakal3004 (17. Mai 2005)

gregorweisser am 17.05.2005 00:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute weiß einer von euch zufällig wo ich den Macromedia Contribute 3.0 downloaden kann (Deutsche version)? Bei Macromedia.com habe ich es schon versucht die datei war aber fehlerhaft ich brauch das Programm also bitte helft mir



Hab beim GOOGELN http://www.g00gl3.de/ auf die schnelle keinen Download für die deutsche Version gefunden. Bleibt dir also nix weiter übrig als das auf Deutsch bei den zahlreichen Shops zu kaufen.


----------



## gregorweisser (17. Mai 2005)

Eine Trail würde mir ja schon reichen müsste aber in Deutsch sein

GreeZ Gregor


----------



## CrazyDamage (20. Mai 2005)

*Habens geschaft mit dem Download. Nur noch 1Prob*

Ich bin jetzt mal stellvertretend fürn Gregor...

Wir haben des Prog bei kumpels geladen und haben jetzt die trail...

Jetzt gibts nur noch ein Prob.....wir machen zusammen designs und möchten jetzt wisen wie man So ein design codet...also zu einer kompletten homepage zusammenbastelt.????   

Ich bin ein ziemlicher n00b was des angeht drum wärs nett wenn ihr mir des leicht verständlich erklärt,


----------



## adi1 (22. Mai 2005)

*AW: Habens geschaft mit dem Download. Nur noch 1Prob*



			
				CrazyDamage am 20.05.2005 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt gibts nur noch ein Prob.....wir machen zusammen designs und möchten jetzt wisen wie man So ein design codet...also zu einer kompletten homepage zusammenbastelt.????



also, wenn ihr eine website machen wollt, dann is das program contribute das falsche für euch  contribute ist da um sachen schnell zu aktualisieren, sprich inhalte hinzufügen, text abänder usw. 
für eine website solltet ihr aber eines folgenden program brauchen: Liste
wenn ihr html könnt reicht euch ein normaler editor um die seite zu coden, solltet ihr html nicht können (was ich jetzt mal annehme) solltet ihr bei den WYSIWYG-Editoren schauen, dreamweaver ist auch von macromedia (wie auch contribute) und finde ihn persönlich den besten WYSIWYG-Editor. frontpage ist halt gut zum anfangen, und kostet nichts  
die entscheidung mit was ihr die seite macht ist euch überlassen, aber es wird sicher nicht mit contribute geschehen  
hf beim basteln

adi


----------

